# Low-Cost Wedding Catering



## Daniel

Due to the recent financial crisis, there is a new product for those wanting to save on wedding catering costs:

http://freephotooftheday.clientk.co...007/11/campbells-italian-wedding-soup-can.JPG


----------



## NicNak

:teehee:  Part of the soup buffet Daniel?

Poutine and Chocolate soup as an appetizer and desert?  :lol:


----------



## Meg

Man, think of all the money I could have saved!  Well, actually, to be precise, all the money my parents could have saved!


----------



## Daniel

More money savers:

Pizza Wedding

"Hot Dog Wedding" 

Wedding Cupcake


----------



## NicNak

Wow Daniel.  You could start up a new business "Thrifty Weddings"

Ofcourse the correct word is cheap, or Al Cheapo weddings, but thrifty would draw in more customers, it is less insulting to them :lol:

:crazy:

Rent the gowns and suits.  

Sell advertising space on the brides gown for extra money toward their wedding expenses.  

Instead of rice thowing or bubbles, throw water ballons.  They do the trick quicker and faster.

Give out packs of Angel Food Cake for the guests to bake them self.

Kareoke as entertainment, less expense of DJ


----------



## white page

Daniel ,I'm curious to know if the Campbells can is for real ! if so ,have you tried it ?


----------



## NicNak

white page said:


> Daniel ,I'm curious to know if the Campbells can is for real ! if so ,have you tried it ?



I have seen Italian Wedding soup before in the cans.  Campbells I am sure makes one too 

Opps, I am not Daniel.    :blush:


----------



## Jazzey

> Daniel ,I'm curious to know if the Campbells can is for real ! if so ,have you tried it ?



I'm not Daniel either but I can tell you this - :yuck: ( and I have tried it!  )


----------



## Daniel

I haven't tried it, but it is sold in the U.S. as well.  So, yes, that is a real picture.



NicNak said:


> Wow Daniel.  You could start up a new business "Thrifty Weddings"
> 
> Ofcourse the correct word is cheap, or Al Cheapo weddings, but thrifty would draw in more customers, it is less insulting to them :lol:
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> Rent the gowns and suits.
> 
> Sell advertising space on the brides gown for extra money toward their wedding expenses.
> 
> Instead of rice thowing or bubbles, throw water ballons.  They do the trick quicker and faster.
> 
> Give out packs of Angel Food Cake for the guests to bake them self.
> 
> Kareoke as entertainment, less expense of DJ




:rofl:


----------



## NicNak

Could get you a sign on your desk saying 

[sign]  Daniel

Cheapo Wedding Expert[/sign]


----------



## Daniel

Thank you.  That will help me out if I fail as a poutine proprietor


----------



## NicNak

You could always try a "get rich quick scheme" and promote French Style weddings and only serve Poutine :lol:


In tiny letters type Quebecois, then French Style weddings. :teehee:


----------



## Daniel

NicNak said:


> You could always try a "get rich quick scheme" and promote French Style weddings and only serve Poutine :lol:



:funny:


----------



## NicNak

or better yet, when I make the poutine soup!  Use that :lol:


----------



## Daniel

Another wedding saver, get married at Walmart:

Portsmouth Herald Local News: Wedding bells at Wal-Mart

The decorations can be from the Martha Stewart Wedding Collection, conveniently sold on the premises.


----------



## Jazzey

...now that just brings tears to my eyes...in more ways than one!


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> Another wedding saver, get married at Walmart:




Then you can add something else to your list of "Things to do at Walmart"

Crash weddings :rofl:  :lmao:


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:


----------



## Daniel

And they stole NN's idea of the [FONT=arial,helvetica][FONT=arial,helvetica]karaoke [/FONT][/FONT] machine:



> [FONT=arial,helvetica][FONT=arial,helvetica]Anisa Branconnier, who works at the customer service desk, used her vocal talent to belt out Martina McBride’s "Blessed" on a *karaoke machine* as a teary-eyed Goupil *marched past the bags of grass seed* and into the garden center.


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Jazzey

:lol: - I wonder if the karaoke machine was on layaway?   Maybe rice was not needed - M & M's?  - now that's something to dream about for your wedding day!


----------



## Daniel

> now that's something to dream about for your wedding day!



  Or I could buy some M&Ms now


----------



## Jazzey

Good point ....I'm still dining on some homemade truffles I made for Christmas gifts....shouldn't have saved a stash for myself! (but happy I did!  )


----------



## NicNak

I couldn't imagine how it would feel to get pelted with M & M's!  :lol:

Why in the world would one get married at Wallymart is beyond me.  Maybe it is cause of the "prison" looking parking lots, and the reference, like previously discussed in "things to do at Walmart"   City Hall seems like a better option :yikes3:


----------



## NicNak

:homer:  Yumm, truffles


----------



## Daniel

> Why in the world would one get married at Wallymart is beyond me.


I know.  I would rather get married at a church -- and I'm not religious.

But, as you say, at least there are a lot of parking spaces


----------



## Jazzey

> I couldn't imagine how it would feel to get pelted with M & M's!



:lol:  maybe not the peanuts ones-  just the chocolate covered ones...  Would it be inappropriate to exit with your face up in the sky and your mouth wide open? 



> I know. I would rather get married at a church -- and I'm not religious.



I'm not religious either and that used to be something I would have liked.  I've had a few friends who've gotten married on the beach - very small gathering of all of our closest friends - that was very nice too....And now, I'm open to anything - as long as M & M's are involved! :lol:

And I'd gladly share my truffles NN...I could provide the recipe?


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> But, as you say, at least there are a lot of parking spaces



are you suggesting that one who gets married at Wallymart could fill those parking spaces 

Unless ofcourse the advertised the Wedding at the store, offering an open bar :teehee:


----------



## NicNak

Wow, Jazzey.  If you don't mind, I would love a recipe for Truffles!   :hug:  Thanks Jazzey


----------



## Jazzey

I'll send it to you by PM this weekend!


----------



## NicNak

Thanks Jazzey.  :friends:  :hug:


----------



## Daniel

NicNak said:


> are you suggesting that one who gets married at Wallymart could fill those parking spaces


----------



## Daniel




----------



## NicNak

:blush: Bonus!  They include utencils there too :lol:


----------



## Daniel

:funny:

Another cost-saving option:
McDonalds Wedding

And in lieu of a limo:
Subway Ride


----------



## NicNak

Are you gathering wedding ideas and opinions Daniel?  I think I am on to you now :lol:


----------



## Daniel

No, of course not.    I like to make fun of the victims


----------



## NicNak

Ohh, ok Daniel.  I just wanted to make sure you were not taking advantage of my brilliance 

:teehee:

And no, I am not narcasistic either :lol:


----------



## Jazzey

...of all of them, I think I'll take the KFC option - thank you.

And by the by - no utensils for fried chicken from this canadian chick!


----------



## NicNak

I almost always use utenciles.  I have even at times used them for pizza :blush:

Ahh, no, my OCD isn't all too evident :blush:


----------



## Daniel

> ...of all of them, I think I'll take the KFC option - thank you.


I'm very disappointed.  A wedding isn't a wedding without bean burritos


----------



## NicNak

Beans, Beans, the Musical Fruit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

good way to get the guests to leave earlier :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:   - I'm still aiming higher....Walmart!  Besides, I'm not sure that in my neck of the woods we have "bean burritos"....We do however have KFC.


----------



## Daniel

Oh, okay.  I was afraid you were worried about the cost and had to settle for KFC catering


----------



## NicNak

NicNak said:


> Beans, Beans, the Musical Fruit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> good way to get the guests to leave earlier :teehee:



:wasntme:


----------



## Daniel

Well, if the reception is at Taco Bell, there are other options I should have mentioned, like an open bar of soft drinks


----------



## Jazzey

...Nah, if I were worried about the cost, I'd go with:

AW Restaurants, Inc.

But I'm willing to "splurge" on such an important event. Might even throw in a 

http://www.dairyqueen.com/us-en/eats-and-treats/menu/treats/dq-cakes/


----------



## Daniel

> ...Nah, if I were worried about the cost, I'd go with:
> 
> AW Restaurants, Inc.


Corn dog nuggets do look fancy if you put a toothpick in them


----------



## Jazzey

Yes, especially the little umbrellas....I like those :lol:


----------



## NicNak

Well, at Taco Bell the Taco Bell dog might come.

At least at Mc Donalds these folks might visit.

http://www.mcwyoming.com/images/operators/62/characters_hello.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

Oh good...I won't have to find a made of honour!


----------



## Daniel

> At least at Mc Donalds these folks might visit.
> 
> http://www.mcwyoming.com/images/oper...ters_hello.jpg


That would be cool for the guests' kids    So it's really selfish of people to get married at a church or at the beach.  Think of the children


----------



## Jazzey

> So it's really selfish of people to get married at a church. Think of the children



...yes, that's who we usually worry about when we get married! :lol:


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> Oh good...I won't have to find a made of honour!



:lmao:

Or better yet.  Have it here!  

Chuck E. Cheese

I use to joke about having my wedding reception here.  Too bad there isn't a place like this for adults :teehee:


----------



## Daniel

- jazzey

NN, I liked the robot they had at Chuck E. Cheese when I was a kid


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> Think of the children



I was going to say this to you about suggesting the Bean Buritos for dinner.  :rofl:


----------



## Daniel

Well, NN, I wanted to talk about robots , but, yes, I agree


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> - jazzey
> 
> NN, I liked the robot they had at Chuck E. Cheese when I was a kid



Aww, i tried to find a photo as a gift for you, but I couldn't find one of the robot


----------



## Daniel

It's okay, NN.  The guests' children will just bean burritos instead of the robot.  And I will just tell them it's all your fault 

Anyway, Chuck E. Cheese has a band, so I'm glad you picked them:

http://technabob.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/chuck_e_band.jpg


----------



## Daniel

Another savings tip....

http://englishrussia.com/images/wedding_mc_donalds/5.jpg

Notice the use of refillable drink cups   Free open bar


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> It's okay, NN.  The guests' children will just bean burritos instead of the robot.  And I will just tell them it's all your fault


   I seem to think the Buritos were your original idea 



> Anyway, Chuck E. Cheese has a band, so I'm glad you picked them:
> 
> http://technabob.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/chuck_e_band.jpg



Well at least this way, the guests will be spared the bad kareoke :teehee: and the potential embarassing after math photos and videos!  :lol:



Daniel said:


> Another savings tip....
> 
> http://englishrussia.com/images/wedding_mc_donalds/5.jpg
> 
> Notice the use of refillable drink cups   Free open bar



And it is environmental to have refillable drink cups!  
Great idea Daniel


----------



## Daniel

Another happy meal couple:

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1185/1145531477_2e0bfa1433.jpg?v=0

Notice the tiara :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

My fav! the tiara...:lol:


----------



## NicNak

So _that _is the  official Mc Donalds ambasitor :thinking:


----------



## Daniel

Well, I don't know, but it's proof positive you and Jazzey should wear a tiara to Walmart, etc.  Otherwise, it's dressing down, and look how happy that girl is   So Jazzey's shopping strategy of "hurry in and hurry out" is really not the way to go.  You need to bring a flower boy with petals the next time you walk the shopping ailes


----------



## Jazzey

...Or, I could simply order a happy meal the next time I'm in Mickey D's?


----------



## Daniel

It's not the same experience, obviously. That girl is happier than happy-meal happy   I suggest starting at the drive through until you are comfortable wearing the tiara inside


----------



## Jazzey

> I suggest starting at the drive through until you are comfortable wearing the tiara inside



Good suggestion Daniel....I'll keep that in mind nah


----------



## NicNak

Can we to to Walmart in the middle of the night, the 24hour ones?

I would rather dress up in this though.  

http://pix.auctiva.com/pix/10/00/06/NEW_GORILLA_COSTUME_SET.JPG

Daniel, Jazzey and anyone else is welcome to join me :teehee:


----------



## NicNak

I can't remember what they were calling them, but there were people who would join a group and recieve a text message to meet somewhere, dressed up a certian way.  

They would all show up, meet, say hopping like frogs and then vanish. 

On lookers puzzled.  

They were reporting them on the news here :teehee:


----------



## Daniel

> http://pix.auctiva.com/pix/10/00/06/...OSTUME_SET.JPG



  The Walmart greeter probably wouldn't say anything


----------



## Jazzey

Except for possibly "_*welcome*_" ?


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> The Walmart greeter probably wouldn't say anything



Some strange people go to stores late at night.  I know all about that :yikes3:



Jazzey said:


> Except for possibly "_*welcome*_" ?



:rofl:


----------



## Daniel

Anyway, it's not appropriate to go to Walmart in anything but one's best dress. These people are just on their way to Walmart, in fact:

http://www.italsuit.com/images/T/2%20BUTTON%20TUX.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

- I was expecting sweats....


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> Anyway, it's not appropriate to go to Walmart in anything but one's best dress. These people are just on their way to Walmart, in fact:
> 
> http://www.italsuit.com/images/T/2%20BUTTON%20TUX.jpg



Penguin suit, gorilla suit  tough decision.

http://pix.auctiva.com/pix/10/00/06/NEW_GORILLA_COSTUME_SET.JPG

I think if Jazzey and I dressed either way, it would be considered a bit weird.

Unless ofcouse we add the tiara :lol:


----------



## Jazzey

> I think if Jazzey and I dressed either way, it would be considered a bit weird.
> 
> Unless ofcouse we add the tiara


 -see, not *that* I could do!


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> -see, not *that* I could do!



If I were dressed like a gorilla I could.  No one would know it was me


----------



## Daniel

You should have seen Walmart on "Boxing Day"    I backed out slowly out of the store and left.  It was :crazy: there.


----------



## Jazzey

...you fool...no one in their right minds goes to Walmart on boxing day! :lol:


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> You should have seen Walmart on "Boxing Day"    I backed out slowly out of the store and left.  It was :crazy: there.



What happened Daniel?  What did the :crazy: do?


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> ...you fool...no one in their right minds goes to Walmart on boxing day! :lol:



He's an American.    I guess that can be taken a few different ways :lol: with that quote.


----------



## Jazzey

...I've been crocheting environmentally friendly shopping bags - I need more cotton - and I'm desperate for a trip to Walmart. But I'm sure I can't go for another week or so


----------



## Daniel

It was certainly a lesson well learned.  The strange thing is I was staying away from Walmart all during the holidays until the 26th


----------



## Jazzey

now you know!   Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Daniel

> ..I've been crocheting environmentally friendly shopping bag



Martha, is that you????


----------



## NicNak

NicNak said:


> He's an American.    I guess that can be taken a few different ways :lol: with that quote.



The way I ment it Daniel, is that Boxing Day is a Canadian thing :support:  not that your not in your right mind.

I guess though, none of us are here :teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

> Martha, is that you????



 - not quite.  It's a stress reliever....Martha doesn't seem stressed! 

Those were also Christmas gifts for friends and family.  They're the open weave that stretch like there's no tomorrow :lol:  (Our stores are now "bagless")


----------



## Daniel

> not that your not in your right mind.


   And there was unspeakable peer pressure involved 



> (Our stores are now "bagless")


Sounds more like Russia to me


----------



## Jazzey

_*You*_ have canadian friends?!  The "King" of the anti-canadian thread... - yowser - you edited on me again!   Didn't notice your last quote.(funny though - and there are a lot of similarities - although I would've gone with Siberia)....


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> Those were also Christmas gifts for friends and family.  They're the open weave that stretch like there's no tomorrow :lol:




They sound great Jazzey! 



Daniel said:


> And there was unspeakable peer pressure involved



Who was peer pressuring our Daniel!  :rant3:  Jazzey and I will teach them a lesson, Psychlinks/Canadian style :kick2:  :lol:


----------



## NicNak

Ontario is not bagless yet, but there has been talk of it.


----------



## Daniel

Anyway, Jazzey, I didn't figure you to be someone who crochets.    So maybe I have you all wrong.  Do you also teach yoga in the evenings? :funny:


----------



## Daniel

NicNak said:


> Ontario is not bagless yet, but there has been talk of it.



It's just a matter of time, I'm afraid.  Soon, you won't even have shopping carts


----------



## Jazzey

Okay...I _*may*_ have revealed a little _*tooo*_ much tonight :lol:  And no - there's nothing flexible about me other than my digits - thanks to crochet!


----------



## Jazzey

> Ontario is not bagless yet, but there has been talk of it.



Not all of our stores are yet NN - just the ones in my neighborhood...I actually kind of like it.


----------



## NicNak

Daniel said:


> It's just a matter of time, I'm afraid.  Soon, you won't even have shopping carts



I went to Old Navy today and baught some shirts at a good deal.  I bring my reusable shopping bag I have for just clothes.  :lol:  

No one looks at me funny for that anymore :blush:  Many years ago they did.


----------



## Jazzey

> I went to Old Navy today and baught some shirts at a good deal. I bring my reusable shopping bag I have for just clothes.



Boxing day sales?


----------



## NicNak

Jazzey said:


> Boxing day sales?



Yeah, they had some nice stuff still left in my size.  Got a really nice black long sleeve shirt with a silver and gold print on it for $6.50.

Some other shirts were 2 for 15 dollars.  

I was quite happy for it


----------



## Jazzey

Those are good bargains!   I may have to take a run out tomorrow myself


----------



## NicNak

Old Navy I like cause they have all different sizes.  I am not a little gal :teehee:  But I can get into their size 16.  Their sizing there is good too.    It goes up to a decent size 18.  

Some shops the 18 is like a 12 :lmao:


----------



## Jazzey

- Sounds like you had a good day NN! 

...Ok, I'm trying to be "good" - so I'll say [SIGN]good 'nite[/SIGN] - see ya tomorrow! :hug:


----------



## NicNak

Nighty night Jazzey :hug:


----------



## sister-ray

Ive just been shopping and guess what my store has just started stocking Italian wedding soup, I couldnt believe it and started laughing because I thought of this thread a couple of people looked at me


----------



## Jazzey

Sister-Ray.


----------



## Daniel

sister-ray said:


> Ive just been shopping and guess what my store has just started stocking Italian wedding soup, I couldnt believe it and started laughing because I thought of this thread a couple of people looked at me



:rofl:


----------



## NicNak

:teehee:  that happens to me sometimes too, I burst out laughing thinking about "inside jokes"

Thanks for sharing that Sister-Ray.  I got a laugh too


----------



## NicNak

I found the perfect person to cater the dinner 

YouTube - Muppet Show - Swedish Chef - making chocolat moose


----------



## Daniel

Cool, I now see this:

YouTube - The Muppet Show. Swedish Chef - Wedding Cake

Raw onions in the wedding cake


----------



## Jazzey

:lol:  I'd enjoy weddings a whole lot more if he were part of the celebrations!!


----------



## white page

hey how about these two  as bridesmaids !:bounce:


----------



## Jazzey

I think they'd probably love that!! :lol:


----------

